# Manchester Skyride



## shouldbeinbed (2 Aug 2015)

I'm happy to see anything that encourages people out onto bikes but my heart sinks a little bit at the power of suggestion in full force. 

Herd bibs and plastic hats galore. 

Not to mention ludicrously low seats and clicky clicky gears interspersed with a few FKW's

Glad to see a handful of participants bucking the trend and treating bikes like normal things you can do in normal clothes though. 

I'm at work next door to the velodrome and wandering for my tea break.


----------



## clid61 (3 Aug 2015)

Can imagine that was an horrific sight ! Full kit sky self-gratification artists spoiling it it no doubt !


----------

